# Natural Balance -- duck and potato formula



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

has your dog ever had tear stains from using this food?? I'm just curious. Chulita was on Innova Puppy Food until she was 10 months old. She has been on NB duck and potato for about 1 month now. For the most part she has always had a snow white face..dry..and not tear stains. So I'm just curious if the new food is causing the constant wet eyes and slight staining. OR is everything else that she is going threw right now *(*problem with the top of her head/skin/lossing hair/bump*)* I'm thinking of switching her over to Innova Adult Food. She never had a problem with it and her face was always dry and white. But thought maybe I should wait until everything is all taken care of with this problem on her head, wait for it to COMPLETELY go away and then see if the wet eyes and staining continues. 

OPINIONS/ADVICE


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dori..
I switched Nemo from Iams to Natural Balance (Venison) He's eyes did not change , but his poop smelled gross!! He just did not like it so he is back on Iams, and I am searching for a new food. I am thinking of Mother Hubbard. How is Innova? I am thinking maybe the change of food is the cause of Chulita's eyes, some believe it is, and some don't. See what reply's you get..


Thanks,
Andrea~ P>S why did you switch food?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Hi Dori..
> I switched Nemo from Iams to Natural Balance (Venison) He's eyes did not change , but his poop smelled gross!! He just did not like it so he is back on Iams, and I am searching for a new food. I am thinking of Mother Hubbard. How is Innova? I am thinking maybe the change of food is the cause of Chulita's eyes, some believe it is, and some don't. See what reply's you get..
> 
> 
> ...



Chulita's poop seemed a bit stronger smelling but nothing MAJOR. I did noticed that her pee smells MUCH stronger but that to me is not a reason to change the food. If it is in fact causing tear staining THEN it will be cause for me to change her food again. But right now it's just hard for me to tell if it's the food or everything else that she is going threw.







I switched her from Innova to NB because Innova was Puppy Food and I was making the switch to adult food. ALSO Innova is not sold near me. I have to drive a bit out of the way to a health food store that carries it. I didn't want to have to do that for the rest of her life for the Innova ADULT food. But now if I have to I most def. will do it for her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I mean her face is snowy white!(She is so Cute), but maybe ur right , maybe it is because of the other stuff going on, but I still think it might be the food! Pet smart or petco doesn't sell Innova? I am so confused I don't know what food to try...











Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I mean her face is snowy white!(She is so Cute), but maybe ur right , maybe it is because of the other stuff going on, but I still think it might be the food! Pet smart or petco doesn't sell Innova? I am so confused I don't know what food to try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS








It USE TO be Snowy white








But for about 1 month or so she has had alot of tears...and I'm constantly drying around her eyes and now some slight staining has begun. My poor baby.









Nope..Petsmart or Petco does not sell Innova. First time I got it was on line. Ordered a small bag to try it out and when all went well I found a health food store that sold it but it's not really close by my house.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has been on NB since last Oct.He likes it & does well on it.In March he started to have some problems with his eyes,discharge,tearing & minor staining,& he was pawing at his right eye, & I thought it was caused from seasonal allergies.It got worse,so I took him to the vet as Jaimie suggested.He had 3 eyelashes growing under his upper eyelid that was irritating his eye.The vet plucked them out & gave me an antibiotic to put in both eyes for 7 days.Well, after the antibiotic treatment to his eyes,he started to get that dark reddish eye staining & also around his mouth.I took him back to the vet & he prescribed oral Tetracycline,once a day for 5 days,then 2 times a week for 2 weeks.The staining is gone now.He is still eating NB as usual.I think you should always talk to a vet if the tearstaining is substantial or not the norm for your dog.Most high quality dogfoods don't contain the ingredients that can cause tearstaining.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has been on NB duck and potato now for probably about 5 weeks and prior to that he was on NB reduced calorie formula for about a year or so. He really has not had any tear staining at all while on NB. However, prior to NB, he used to be on chicken soup for dog lover's soul or something like that and he was really, really tear staining. Sooooo, I am sure every dog is different and you may want to try another formula.

Also, I have noticed his pee does smell stronger on NB duck and potato!!

Here is a little comparison:

Miko on chicken soup dry food:









Miko on NB duck and potato:


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Since the "grading" was posted a while back, I am considering switching to Natural Balance. It seems like a great food. Has anyone had any negative experiences with it?.....What was the problem?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

We love NB. Sparkey has sensitive Tummy and that's the only food that works. I tried wellness but he kept throwing up. I think it was too rich. even with just a few kibbles he would throw up. the others he just didn't like and very picky. now I only feed him dry with no problems at all. I use the duck and potato just in case he has allergies to anything. but I think they are all good. no tear stains at all now. Sparkey's stains were just because of his age I guess but they disappeared 3 to 4 months ago.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> We love NB. Sparkey has sensitive Tummy and that's the only food that works. I tried wellness but he kept throwing up. I think it was too rich. even with just a few kibbles he would throw up. the others he just didn't like and very picky. now I only feed him dry with no problems at all. I use the duck and potato just in case he has allergies to anything. but I think they are all good. no tear stains at all now. Sparkey's stains were just because of his age I guess but they disappeared 3 to 4 months ago.[/B]


 

Hey fay,

Ok ! See i did not say it











Just kidding

Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Hey fay,
> 
> Ok ! See i did not say it
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=214549
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your hysterical!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Since the "grading" was posted a while back, I am considering switching to Natural Balance. It seems like a great food. Has anyone had any negative experiences with it?.....What was the problem?[/B]


 

*Our Bella Mia and Sir Micro were switched from Chicken Soup for the Adult Dog to NB Ultra over the course of a month, all went well. After about 2 months on NB Ultra I noticed Micro was starting to stain again around his mouth so we purchased some Duck and Potato... after adding a small bit to the Ultra for a week both dogs where chewing on their paws and rubbing all over as if they were itching like nuts... Bella more so. Ok so NO Duck and Potato... then we tried the Venison and Brown Rice... Bella Mia has the same results, she just itched like nuts. So back to only Ultra and Micro's stained mouth, until I can find something else that doesn't stain or make one or the other itch.*



*When I took Mr Wookie to see the Vet I spoke to him about all of this and is comment to me was, "most people do not think about what the duck or venison eat before they are eaten" and both eat corn, so that may have been the problem for Micro and Bella. The Ultra does not have corn in it. Go figure.*



*Good luck,*

*Melanie*


----------

